# my dog has.. armpit hair?



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

My dog Sara is a light ginger color. I noticed that she has little tiny black hairs or dots in her armpits and groin area. They are very small and there are not too many. Is this normal? Does anyone know what it is? ???

?


----------

